# Greetings



## credo73 (Mar 9, 2013)

Greetings brothers. My name is Joseph. I am an EA from Saggahew Lodge of Haverhill, MA. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations to you, welcome to the Fraternity and the forums. I wish you a Blessed journey.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 10, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## credo73 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you. I am truly surprised by the sense of brotherhood I've already experienced. In life it is unusual to see so many who are true to a set of values and love what they are doing. My only regret is that I didn't enter the craft earlier in life.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here at Masons of Texas!!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 10, 2013)

Greetings, Brother Joseph, and welcome.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums and to Masonry. I have the same feelings as you in regards to not joining sooner, but better late than never.


----------



## Roy Vance (Mar 16, 2013)

I also feel some regret at not finding the Fraternaty earlier in life, but, as has been said, better late than never. Welcome, my Brother.


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations. I to wish I would have joined sooner. But as I have said  on prev. post I don't think I was ready when I was younger. So look on it as it happened when it should and not before.


----------



## credo73 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you all. I have a family, work full time, and am finishing my undergraduate full time. So, who wouldn't want to throw masonic degree work into the mix? Lol! I just felt like this was the time.


----------

